# Fischereiprüfungszeugnis



## torino (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo
ich wollte euch mal fragen da es ja den Blauen Schein gibt und auch noch ein Fischereiprüfungszeugnis ob ich wenn ich den Blauen Schein hab ob ich das Prüfungszeugniss immer noch mitschleppen muss oder nicht ?


----------



## Hunter86 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fischereiprüfungszeugnis*

du musst nur deinen fischerreischein mitschleppen das zeugnis ist fürs amt oder zur vorlage beim verein


----------



## weberei (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fischereiprüfungszeugnis*

Mir wurde mal gesagt, ich solle am Besten immer eine Kopie vom Zeugnis mit mir führen, wenn ich in andere Bundesländer fahre. Dort würden die Fischereischeine der anderen Bundesländer nicht immer anerkannt.
Ob es stimmt kann ich nicht beurteilen, war bisher noch nirgendwo außer in NRW mit meinem Schein angeln. Ich habe jedenfalls immer ne Kopie bei mir. Nimmt ja keinen Platz weg und wiegt nichts... Kann nicht schaden, das Original sollte aber besser zuhause bleiben.


----------



## antonio (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fischereiprüfungszeugnis*

die prüfungszeugnisse nützen dir in anderen bl gar nichts.
wenn der fischereischein nicht anerkannt wird(ja das gab es mal) dann das prüfungszeugnist schon lange nicht.
fischereischein ist pflicht, außer in nds hier reicht je nach gewässer der perso oder das prüfungszeugnis oder der schein.
und ne kopie reicht auch nicht, es sei denn der kontrolletti drückt ein auge zu.

antonio


----------

